

What is happening at reddit? I'm trying to log on but I can't - esdi

What is happening at reddit? I'm trying to log on but I can't
======
13ren
I hope it's back soon. I have inane jokes to make and trolls to dispute.

~~~
SwellJoe
I bet I could dispute 100 trolls.

